# P0441 - Evaporative (EVAP) Emission Control System, Incorrect Flow



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! i'm getting this error after a Carista scan.... 

P0441 - Evaporative (EVAP) Emission Control System, Incorrect Flow

the engine light comes on for a few days and i have days when nothing comes on... this leads me to think that the issue is intermittently occurring, and likely the n80 purge valve getting stuck every so often.

i can drive totally fine when the light is on or off. 

thoughts? should i be concerned enough to go get this valve replaced? 

has anyone had this happen to their cc?

2010 cc 3.6 4motion. 

thanks all


----------



## kawboy1198 (Nov 1, 2014)

Carista gave me the same code this summer. I changed the gasket on the gas cap and it went away.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/RKX-Volksw...B5-b6-b7-b8-/183455482794?hash=item2ab6cc83aa


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks kawboy I’ll give that a shot first!


----------



## richipaldi (Jan 4, 2016)

fizz215 said:


> Hi all! i'm getting this error after a Carista scan....
> 
> P0441 - Evaporative (EVAP) Emission Control System, Incorrect Flow
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. I changed the N80 purge valve and nothing changed. There are 3 other things that could be. 1- the gas cap/gas cap seal, 2- fuel canister leak and 3- rubber hose leak and there are a few that could be.

Most frequent is gas cap, then N80, then hoses and least, the fuel canister (fuel canister photo. GTI MK5 2.0 FSI 2008.5 BWA engine code)










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dekatr (Jan 27, 2021)

[QUOTE = "richipaldi, gönderi: 112965185, üye: 1196346"]
Bende de aynı sorun var. N80 tahliye valfini değiştirdim ve hiçbir şey değişmedi. Olabilecek 3 başka şey daha var. 1- gaz kapağı / gaz kapak contası, 2- yakıt bidonu sızıntısı ve 3- lastik hortum sızıntısı ve olabilecek birkaç tane var.

En sık gaz kapağı, ardından N80, ardından hortumlar ve en azı yakıt bidonu (yakıt bidonu fotoğrafı. GTI MK5 2.0 FSI 2008.5 BWA motor kodu)










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
[/ALINTI]
sorun düzeldi mi ?


----------

